# Mal wieder PC nachrüsten



## peter020688 (5. September 2013)

*Mal wieder PC nachrüsten*

Hallo zusammen,

folglich siehts aus:

habe mir Anfang des Jahres ne neue Grafikkarte (Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870GHZ Edition) sowie ein 
neues Netzteil (Super-Flower SF500A14A Gamer Editiion 500W) gekauft.

Konnte bisher auch alles gut zocken und war auch recht zufrieden.

Hab mir gestern über Steam Metro Last Night gezogen  und das geht ja mal garnicht. Es ruckelt jetzt nicht extrem aber flüssig
ist auch etwas anderes. 

Hier mal meine Daten:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
Intel Core i5-2310 CPU 2.90GHZ (4x2.900MHZ)
Arbeitsspeicher 8.172MB DDR3 RAM
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHZ Edition
Netzteil: Super-Flower SF500A14A Gamer Edition 500W
Sonst noch was wichtig?

Was würde sich denn lohnen mit geringem Kostenaufwand, den Rechner wieder einigermaßen aktuell zu machen?

Würd mich über Infos sehr freuen.

Gruß


----------



## peter020688 (5. September 2013)

Habe eben mal den neuen Catalyst Treiber installiert. Jetzt läuft das Game recht flüssig.

Gibt es eventuell trotzdem noch Teile die ich besser aktualisieren sollte um eine bessere Performance hinzubekommen?

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

An sich kannst Du da nicht wirklich viel machen AUSSER mit viel Geld   Die beste CPU für den Sockel 1155 wäre vermutlich nur so viel besser, dass Du vlt 10-15% mehr FPS hast, wenn es hochkommt. Das wäre dann eine Investition von ca 260€. Und als Grafikkarte würde eine AMD 7950 boost oder Nvidia GTX 760 je nach Spiel vlt 20% mehr FPS bringen, kostet dann aber auch ca 230€.


----------



## peter020688 (5. September 2013)

Ich glaub ich lass des ermalt dabei


----------



## peter020688 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also die Weihnachtszeit steht an und ich möchte mir und meiner Freundin einen neuen PC / bzw. eine ordentliche Aufrüstung gönnen.
Gedacht hatte ich an ca. 500-600 €.

Ich denke das ich den Zusammenbau von Komponenten hinbekomme, wenn nicht hab ich nen Bekannten der das hinkriegt.

Kann mir einer ne gute Kaufempfehlung machen, die für aktuelle Games wie AC4 / CoD Ghost reicht?

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke mal Festplatte, Laufwerk und Gehäuse vom alten PC kannst Du wieder verwenden.

Dann eventuell das hier neu:
Prozessor:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1150+%28XEON%29/78093/Intel+Xeon+E3-1230v3+Bx%2C+LGA1150%2C+ohne+K%C3%BChler.article
Mainboard
http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79799/Gigabyte+H87-HD3,+ATX.article
RAM:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...m+Group+Elite+Series,+DDR3-1600,+CL11.article
Netzteil:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/400+-...0+V3+Non-Modular+80++Bronze,+500+Watt.article
Grafikkarte:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...+Retail,+AMD+Radeon+R9+270X,+2GB+DDR5.article

Du könntest auch den RAM vom alten Rechner übernehmen, wenn es mindestens 1333er ist.

Oder willst Du übertakten?


----------



## peter020688 (2. Dezember 2013)

Habe hier nochmal die damaligen Daten gefunden. Habe nur Netzteil sowie Graka gegen o.g. getauscht. 
Reicht das Netzteil nicht aus?


Technische Daten für ACER Aspire M 3970 PT.SHAE2.048 I5-2310/8GB/1TB GT545
nach oben
Prozessor

Prozessor:
    Intel® Core™ i5-2310 Prozessor (2,90 GHz, mit Intel® Turbo-Boost-Technik 2.0 bis zu 3,20 GHz, 6MB Intel® Smart-Cache) 
Prozessor-Taktfrequenz:
    2,90 GHz 
Cache-Speicher Typ:
    L3 
Prozessor-Marke:
    Intel 
Prozessor-Nummer:
    i5-2310 
Prozessor-Modell:
    Core™ i5 
Anzahl Prozessorkerne:
    4 
Cachegröße:
    6 MB 
Artikelnummer:
    1487852 

Arbeitsspeicher

Arbeitsspeicher:
    8 GB DDR3-RAM 
Speichertyp:
    DDR3 
Arbeitsspeicher-Konfiguration:
    2 x 4 GB 
Speichergeschwindigkeit:
    1.333 MHz 
verbaute Plätze:
    2 
Gesamtanzahl Steckplätze:
    4 

Grafikkarte

Grafikkarte:
    NVIDIA GeForce GT545 
Grafikspeicher dediziert:
    3.072 MB 
Grafikspeicher-Typ:
    DDR3-VRAM 

Festplatte

Festplattentyp:
    S-ATA 
Festplattenkapazität:
    1 TB 
Anzahl installierter Festplatten:
    1 

Mainboard

Chipsatz:
    Intel H67 
Prozessorsockel:
    LGA 1155 
Steckplätze:
    1x PCIe x16, 3x PCIe x1 

Optisches Laufwerk

Laufwerk:
    DVD-RAM (±RW, ±R DL) 
Schreibgeschwindigkeit:
    16x (DVD) 

Konnektivität

Anschlüsse:
    6 x USB 2.0, 2 x USB 3.0, Kopfhörer/Line-Out 1x, Mikrofon/Line-In 1x, 1 x HDMI, 1 x DVI, 1 x Displayport, Ethernet 
Ethernet Übertragungsrate:
    10/100/1000 Mbit/s 

Ton

Soundmodus:
    Stereo (5.1 capable) 

Ausstattung

Betriebssystem:
    Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-Bit 
Kartenleser:
    Multi-in-1 Kartenleser 
Unterstützte Flash-Speicherkarten:
    MMC, MMCplus, SD, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, xD 
Integriertes Mikrofon:
    nein 
Tastatur:
    QWERTZ 
Fingerprintsensor:
    nein 
Fernbedienung:
    nein 
Leistung Netzteil:
    300 Watt 
inkl. Software:
    Microsoft Windows Home 7 Premium (64-bit), Microsoft Office 2010 Starter, McAfee Internet Security Suite (Trial), Nero 10 Essentials, Acer clear.fi, Acer eRecovery Management, 
Kühlart:
    Luftkühlung 

Allgemeine Merkmale

Gerätetyp:
    Desktop PC 
Farbe:
    Schwarz 
Breite:
    180 mm 
Höhe:
    379 mm 
Tiefe:
    402 mm 
Gewicht:
    13 kg 
Lieferumfang:
    Desktop-PC, Netzkabel, Multimedia USB Tastatur, Multimedia USB Maus, Bedienungsanleitung


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Dezember 2013)

Dann kannst Du auch den RAM übernehmen und brauchst keinen neuen kaufen. Das Netzteil müsste ausreichen, ist aber ein ziemlich billiges, ein Markennetzteil ist bei gleicher Wattzahl viel effizienter.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2013)

ca 40-50€ fürs Netzteil reichen, aber wenn das SuperFlower 2x PCIe-Stecker bietet, dann reicht das. 

Du hast zwar einen "kleineren" Core i5 für den Sockel 1155 in Deinem PC, aber trotzdem ein Vierkerner, auch 8GB RAM sind vorhanden - an sich reicht das als Grundlage. Du könntest da an sich eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 einbauen für jeweils ca 250-260€, die sind ca gleichstark und bringen im Vergleich zur 7870 ca. +40%. Mehr ist nicht nötig. Die nächstbessere Grafikkarte kostet dann nochmal ca 70€ mehr, wäre aber derzeit nur als recht laute Version im "Referenz"-Design zu haben (AMD R9 290), und die beiden vorher genannten sind an sich auch schon Top-Karten, die GTX 770 kostete vor nem halben Jahr noch 100€ mehr.

Vlt. gönn Dir für 80€ eine SSD mit 120GB und installlier dann Windows drauf, das beschleunigt den Alltag "gefühlt" um ein Vielfaches, weil eine SSD grad den alltäglichen Kleinkram blitzschnell lädt.

 Aber ne neue CPU, naja... ich glaub das lohnt sich nicht. Wenn, dann muss direkt alles neu, und das ist zu teuer für das zu erwartende Plus


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

Übertakte deine GPU und evtl. auch deine CPU, da geht noch was. So kannst du noch 10-20% mehr Leistung rausholen.


----------



## peter020688 (2. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, sollte eine neue Grafikkarte (eine der o.g.) ausreichen um die aktuellen Spiele flüssig spielen zu können?

Soweit ich weiß, benötige ich für die 7870 auch 2 PCI Stecker. Also müsste das passen.

Wie kann ich denn die GPU oder CPU übertakten?


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

peter020688 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, sollte eine neue Grafikkarte (eine der o.g.) ausreichen um die aktuellen Spiele flüssig spielen zu können?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, benötige ich für die 7870 auch 2 PCI Stecker. Also müsste das passen.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn die GPU oder CPU übertakten?



Die HD 7870 reicht für alle aktuellen Spiele aus, wenn man nicht jedes Spiel auf Ultrasettings bei 40 FPS+ spielen will oder mit höherer Auflösung als FullHD.

Übertakten kannst du deine GPU im Cataylst Treiber selbst (Overdrive). Die CPU muss man im Bios übertakten, zumindest der Turbotakt von 3,2Ghz sollte auf alle vier Kerne dauerhaft drin sein. Anleitungen dazu findest du genug im Internet, einfach Google bemühen oder bei PC Games Hardware suchen.


----------

